# the worlds 50 best



## DK chef (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.theworlds50best.com/

tonight we will see how Noma will do 

and Man City vs Man United.... what a evning  

go United!!! :jumpy:


----------



## maxim (Apr 30, 2012)

watching live now  go NOMA.!!!


----------



## DK chef (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGHKbz0BtkE


----------



## DK chef (Apr 30, 2012)

Thomas Keller lifetime Achievement


----------



## DK chef (Apr 30, 2012)

YES!! NOMA nr 1


----------



## heldentenor (May 1, 2012)

3 years in a row! Someone needs to dethrone them! I predict more love for the great sushi chefs in the near future.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 3, 2012)

How Next isn't on this list boggles my mind but oh well. Perhaps with Alinea dropping a spot, Grant will start paying attention to their(Alinea) menu and take it back up to where it belongs.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 3, 2012)

I love how humble Rene is from Noma, he is definitely very grounded to the very foundation of what it takes to create a world-class experience for his customers and that is what keeps him winning.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 3, 2012)

Mattrud: #37, up 3.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 3, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Mattrud: #37, up 3.



Congrats Matt - Keep on moving up!!


----------



## bieniek (May 3, 2012)

Amazin, L'arpege go up again. Since it was dropped it made it back and is 16th now! 
Without using red meat.


----------



## Candlejack (May 3, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Mattrud: #37, up 3.



Congratulations, a lot of em'!





Frantzén up to 20th!


----------



## mattrud (May 3, 2012)

hahaha, thanks guys. Interesting list, nice to get the international publicity.


----------

